# eine excel datei mit java auslesen



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

hallo mein problem ist ich soll ein programm schreiben das eine excel datei ausliest und die daten in einer jtable ausgibt.
wie müsste ich das machen?

bitte einfach erklären da ich ein anfänger in java bin.  
mfg
rene2407


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Rene,

ließ dir zunächst die älteren Threads zu Excel durch, damit du einen ungefähren Überblick hast:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=551286

Vg Erdal


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

hallo flashray am angegebenen link ist nichts zu finden.
gibt es etwas anderes?


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Rene,

einfach mal hier im Java Forum nach Excel suchen. Da wirst du schon einige Diskussionen darüber finden.

Aber komisch das sich der Link geändert hat  .

Vg Erdal


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

habe ich schon aber nichts brauchbares dabei


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Rene,

Schau mal hier:

http://jakarta.apache.org/poi/hssf/index.html

http://jexcelapi.sourceforge.net


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Also mit dieser Suche hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=551452
bekomme ich einige Treffer.

Gruss Tom


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

den zwieten link habe ich schon angesehen kenne mich aber nicht aus.
ich muss auch gestehen das ich in englisch nicht sehr gut bin.:-( 
gibt es evtl etwas auf deutsch?


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

hallo tom habe link angesehen aber nichts.
den link zu http://www.jexcelapi.sourceforge.net habe ich mir auch angesehen kenne mich da aber nicht wirklich aus wegen mangelder englisch kenntnisse:-(
weist du vieleicht noch einen anderen link der evtl. auf deutsch ist.
wenn nur auf englisch dann so einfach wie möglich


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

hey flashray kennst du seiten über das erstellen und den umgang mit jtables wen möglich auf deutsch?  :-( 
java ist auch eine insel habe ich schon.


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Rene,

das sind die deutschen Online-Java-Bücher die ich kenne.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/
http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~an/Books/HJP/html/cover.html
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/index.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/java2/
http://www.highscore.de/


Vg Erdal


----------



## rene2407 (4. April 2006)

danke flashray


----------



## Tiefenbass (5. April 2006)

Hallo rene2407,

bei simplen Excel-Tabellen hilft eigentlich auch ein anderer Weg:
1. Tabelle in ein TXT exportieren und einen Trenner definieren (ich nehm immer Tab, dann kann die Methode auch OOO-Tabellen-Exporte verwenden)
2. ne Methode schreiben, um die TXT einzulesen, dabei nach Tabs und Zeilenumbrüche parsen (tab == nächste Zelle in gleicher Zeile, Zeilenumbruch == neue Zeile), dabei die werte entweder in ein mehrdimensionales Array zwischenlagern, oder glecih direkt in die Zellen packen.

MfG, TB


----------



## rene2407 (6. April 2006)

ein kl. problem.
wie kann ich ermitteln wieviele zeilen die excel datei hat?


----------



## rene2407 (6. April 2006)

das problem mit der zeilen anzahl hat sich erledigt.
nun meine neue frage:
wohin  müsste ich die schleife schreiben damit jede zeile in einer schleife ausgelesen wird.
noch geschiet das auslesen einzeln durch drücken eines button.
das geht bei ein paar zeilen aber bei mehr ist es b..... jedesmahl den button zu drücken.

der teil wo die funktion aufgerufen wird, die die daten aus dem exce file ausliest:
__________________________________________________________________

```
buttonVehicel.addActionListener( new ActionListener(){ 
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { 
            // Die Anzahl Columns (Breite) der Tabelle 
            int size = model.getRowCount(); 
             
            // einen neuen Vector mit Daten herstellen 
            Fahrzeug vehicel = null;
			try {
				vehicel = createVehicel( size );
							
			} catch (BiffException e1) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e1.printStackTrace();
			} catch (IOException e1) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e1.printStackTrace();
			} 
             
            // ein neues Vehikel hinzufügen 
            model.addVehicle( vehicel ); 
         } 
      });
```
__________________________________________________________________


----------

